# Sept. Florida meeting



## tarbo96

Seems like some people would like to meet up sooner then November. I think we should hold meetings quarterly. I will host in Sarasota again, I have tons of frogs and some supplies for sale.

I am thinking Sept 20th. Who can make it? We can start around noonish. I will supply hotdogs and maybe hamburgers. Who is in?


----------



## timmygreener

I would like to join if possible, I'm in north port just south of you


----------



## tarbo96

timmygreener said:


> I would like to join if possible, I'm in north port just south of you


We would be glad to have you.


----------



## dam630

I will also be attempting to join... that is if family doesn't insist I do something else. Its always something. I will confirm for sure a few days prior.


----------



## bryanj

Hey there i cant make the 20th but i would like some info on ur guys meetings really want to attend them. Thanks


----------



## toksyn

Blah. I would attend but I will be in South Florida and going to the aroid show at Fairchild. Enjoy without me :|. Would have liked to see your new additions, Bill.


----------



## Frogtofall

If we get at least 6 I'm in.


----------



## markpulawski

Antone does 6 mean you and 5 others or 6 others and you?


----------



## Frogtofall

Me included.


----------



## tarbo96

Sooo...no one?


----------



## dam630

Already mentioned above I am attempting to join in...


----------



## Frogtofall

C'mon ya'll let's get a tally. 

Stephaña coming?


----------



## tarbo96

Frogtofall said:


> C'mon ya'll let's get a tally.
> 
> Stephaña coming?


Not sure, she works during the day. Doesn't look like it's going to happen.


----------



## Hubbs77

I won't be able to attend the meeting but I'm in St. Pete and looking to buy some frogs. Anybody looking to sell right now?


----------



## tarbo96

Sent you a pm


----------



## timmygreener

I can attend, I have a few frogs can bring if interested.


----------



## markpulawski

I can be there, I will talk to Mike Akana about coming as well, he should be able to make it. I have a half grown Escudo for $125 for anyone interested, really nice red on it, I really would like to keep this frog local.


----------



## Reef_Haven

I won't be able to make it. Definitely the next one. Have a good time.


----------



## aspidites73

I like to come. If anyone from Fort Myers (PM me for a more specific location) is going, and wouldn't mind a passenger, please PM me. I'll pitch in on gas. I'm disabled and don't drive. (long story, later time). I've got a call into Mike A to see if he's going. He live very close to me and, i'm on his way North.


----------



## tarbo96

I see a lot of no and only one yes. Gonna give it a few days if we don't get confirmations I will cancel meet so sound off.


----------



## aspidites73

Mike A. is going to check his schedule to see if he can go. I would like to attend and get to know some local froggers however, being very new to the area, I haven't yet mastered our Bus System. I'll try to post a more definite in the next day or so.


----------



## aspidites73

I have come to understand that my choice of words did not carry the message I wanted them to in every instance. To anyone who I offended, or appeared as anything other than a friendly person excited (possibly too much) over recent life events, I truly apologize. Causing animosity was never my goal despite the fact I achieved it. I will try to be less intrusive.


----------



## tarbo96

Ok, not sure who you offended or how. 

It looks like we don't have enough interest for a meet at this time.


----------



## DendroKurt

You can count me in or is this a done deal we are not doing it now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96

Only had 2 yes and a couple maybe so called it off...

However if anyone wants to donate to the help Billy buy pumilio fund and/or buy some frogs from me I will name the next meeting in your honor. Donations will get your name on the newest wing of Billy's house of frogs.

I have...

Proven breeding Trio+1 mint terribilis
proven trio phyllobates bicolor
1.2 proven luec breeders
Single unsexed juvie southern varibilis
0.0.2 pumilio popa
0.0.1 basti
0.0.2 nikita
0.0.2 banded luecs
0.0.4 standard luecs
0.0.2 org galact
0.0.2 powder blue
0.0.1 new river
o.3 caipira auratus


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Well I guess I should check the board more often because I was planning on heading down to your place, Bill, on Saturday! I was looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## markpulawski

It oughtta be back on...yes, we have 6.


----------



## dam630

I will NOT be able to make it this time.
My wife and I are in the process of evicting someone from our home.
We are afraid to leave the house for fear of them causing damages to our property.
Really sucks being a prisoner in your own home!


----------



## spiralinglotus21

^^ that doesn't sound like a fun situation!
I'll be in Sarasota either way for camping in the evening so I'm down to make it happen still if our host is. 
Mark I sent you a PM about Phelsuma.


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------



## tarbo96

I will be home, so I am good either way. Mark you coming over?


----------



## markpulawski

Yes I would come over.


----------



## tarbo96

Ok, lets try to resurrect this thing.

I got myself
Mark P.
Nick?

Who else?


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Yup count me in


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------



## timmygreener

If its still going to happen, I'll go for sure, looking to sell of trade a huge female yellow terri.


----------



## Frogtofall

Yeah I can come for a few hours.


----------



## spiralinglotus21

What's everyone bringing? I'd be interested in some clean up crew, plants, and if anyone has a viv they done want anymore id be down to check it out. I have some standard plant clippings and some baby giant day geckos if anyone is interested. Possibly some supplies as well.


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------



## timmygreener

I plan on bringing a young adult yellow terriblis , if anyone needs ff cultures I can bring a few.

Is this a for sure thing? I get the feeling its going to be a last minute cancelation or something.


----------



## markpulawski

I have 2 3/4 grown salt creek, both for $150 and a 3/4 grown Escudo for $125.


----------



## dam630

Damn I hate missing out on this...
Just makes me even angrier at these kids!


----------



## tarbo96

I have no plans, so I'm good for having you over. If it's just a few cool. Low key maybe just hotdogs around 1ish. Bring drinks and sides. I have some froglets as stated before and limited supplies. I would really like to see my lonely southern variabilis and my popa froglets get a home.


I believe Antone may bring some plants.


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Mark are you supplying the nattie ice again? 


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------



## toksyn

Sorry if he is. Wish I could make it, I'd bring real beer again . I'll look for cool things at the aroid show instead .


----------



## markpulawski

I have a piece of Philo. verrucosum + another odd Philo someone can have if they want me to bring, just 3 or 4 leaves of each with roots.


----------



## spiralinglotus21

I'd be interested Mark


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------



## tarbo96

Isn't it custom to give the host gifts.


----------



## tarbo96

So like 6 people? Anymore takers for tomorrow?


----------



## timmygreener

Wish I got paid sooner then Monday, then again its better I don't come home with a grand in frogs!

I'm tapped out until said Monday, but I can bring beer,soda, or fruit flies.

Pm what time, address , what to bring, ect

Looking forward to meeting people in the hobby, iv only learned and talked over the internet thus far.


----------



## tarbo96

I'll take checks with a valid ID


----------



## timmygreener

The last time I had to write a check was at the closing of my house haha, let me see if I even have one left, bad news for Chase Manhattan if so.


----------



## dam630

I only have to tolerate my unwanted guests for 5 more days, then we can clean our house and start getting our lives back to normal (our version of normal may differ from yours).
Unfortunately not soon enough for this meet, I really have to stay home and watch the house to make sure they don't damage or steal anything.
Ummm... the Tropiflora Fall Festival is coming up in 2 weeks, is anyone going?
I'd really like to just meet a few people and shake hands.


----------



## timmygreener

I didn't think anyone would be going to that, but I'll be there on Saturday, as long as I dont get called in for work...the more winter creeps in up north, the better the chances I have to work for all the snowbirds


----------



## Hubbs77

Anybody in the area have Springs or Isos?


----------



## tarbo96

I will be working the tropiflora show that saturday.


----------



## Frogtofall

Yeah I'm bringing a nice tray of plants and broms. I'll also be working the festival obviously so come say hi if you're there.


----------



## markpulawski

I can bring 2 Salt Creeks or a male Punta Laurent and Bill let me know on the Escudo. I will bring some chips and beer.


----------



## Frogtofall

New guy named Jared has a 10 gal viv with a 3/4 grown azureus that he can bring if anyone is interested. Has a waterfall and is lightly planted. He's asking $150. Has a photo on frogroom on Facebook.


----------



## jaredj1989

Thanks for the invite, please let me know if i should bring it with! I tried uploading pics here but they wouldnt load


----------



## dam630

Frogtofall said:


> Yeah I'm bringing a nice tray of plants and broms. I'll also be working the festival obviously so come say hi if you're there.


Would love to meet, how will I recognize you?
Also, I am in the process of building an 18x18x24 Exo-Terra.
Most of the hardscape is done, I just need to great stuff the background, then cover with my background mix.
Will you be able to help me put together a plant package?


----------



## tarbo96

I will be parking cars, ask around for Anton he can help. He had some great plants here today unfortunately few showed up.


----------



## dam630

tarbo96 said:


> I will be parking cars, ask around for Anton he can help. He had some great plants here today unfortunately few showed up.


Sorry about the no show, wish I could have been there.
However, I have bigger things to worry about for about 1 more week.
Been finishing up this build to keep my mind distracted from the [email protected]#$! going on in my own home.


----------



## timmygreener

Sorry I didn't make it, I got rear ended in the Walmart parking lot this morning and had to deal with that, turns out the lady has no insurance so this should be a blast.


----------



## Frogtofall

Wouldn't matter if she did anyway bc Florida is a no fault state. Hence the ridiculous rates. :-/


----------



## timmygreener

I'm giving her until Wednesday to handle it without getting cops involved, she had her husband come down and give me $100 cash and once I get a repair estimate this week he will take care of it. Crossing my fingers I have less then 9,000 miles on my new car and it already needs a new rear bumper and tail light


----------



## tarbo96

Similar thing happened to me. Police will not get involved after the fact. They must be called out immediately.


----------



## aspidites73

If you have expenses get yourself a Lawyer. The "No Fault" law is what protects you. Insurance companies use to assign a percentage of fault to each driver, then pay their insured based on the percentage they were at fault. A big problem with that system was that the companies were giving you a percentage of blame for simply being there, then deny you that percentage of your coverage. Extensive bickering by insurance companies over who's fault it was slowed down the process of reimbursement and negatively impacted medical care.

Also, many policies have under insured/uninsured coverage. Although it is optional, what isn't optional is what is known as PIP. Everyone must have PIP (personal injury protection). Regardless of who is at fault, this PIP coverage is the minimum amount your insurance company is liable for. If you happen to have uninsured coverage, they are liable for a lot more. I was hit by a teenager who didn't even have a license, much less an insurance policy. My PIP coverage covered my immediate needs and I sued for additional expenses beyond the dollar coverage by PIP (like surgery to my spine).

EDIT: i second Bill's comment on the police. They are useless after the fact even if they were called to the original scene. The kid, initially, produced an insurance card that appeared valid. Several days later, once it was uncovered that it was not valid, the police wouldn't even cite him for driving without insurance despite the obviousness of the crime.


----------



## timmygreener

Thanks for the advise, thankfully it all worked out and my car will be good as new by Friday.


----------

